# Ronnie Coleman 2010 Mr. Olympia comeback



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't know if anything about this has been posted but thought I would add it.

Has anyone heard anything else?

Breaking News: Coleman Comeback Confirmed for 2010 | Muscle Sport Magazine


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Christ was that a recent photo?

Those lats are rediculous...


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

not sure, but ron has said that his back trouble is now 100% and he has the time to put in the effort for 2010.

dont know about you but im looking forward to the idea of the great man coming back.


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

The man has been the greatest Olympian of them all, but coming back? Would he beat all comers now? I don't know if thats a great idea. But hey, I've retired more times than Frank Sinatra did and I still keep on getting back on stage !

I think its in the blood, and he still seems to have that fire in his belly. Maybe he could do it.........be amazing if he did and won !


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

well he was reported to be at 295 at an event. i mean why not?

he has said his age isnt a problem and that his back is fully recovered. arnold was said to retire and then just entered for fun and ended up winning.

i say good luck to the guy. light weight!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Fair play man. Alo of dedicated and hard work there =]


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I think Ronnie is one of the greatest bodybuilders of all time so i mean no disrespect in saying that i think he is past his best. I saw a recent photo of him and although he is still huge he is out of shape. I would like to see him compete again but i dont think he can compete against the likes of jackson, heath, warren, kai green and warren. But hey who am i to say he is still a great competitor.


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah he said he hadnt been training for over 5 months so thats probably why. he admitted he was out of shape so if he knows it and is admitting it, chances are he will address it.

think the best thing is to wait and see.


----------

